# Massives Packet Loss in Fortnite



## attiynr (21. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ratlos und wende mich nun an euch. Ein guter Freund von mir hat seit ungefährt 3-4 Tagen massive Laggs in Fortnite. Auf Grundlage der Parameter hat er im
Bereich des Uploads einen Packet Loss von ungefährt 20-300%. 

Beim Internetanbieter angerufen, gegengetestet ALLES OK.
Fritz Box 7590 neueste Firmware installiert auch alles OK.
Ein neues LAN Kabel wurde auch besorgt, weiterhin die Probleme.

DNSFLUSH gemacht über CMD, welches auch nicht geholfen hat.
Den Treiber von Ethernet auch geupdatet, weiterhin keine Besserung.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es evtl noch liegen könnte?
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiß nicht was man noch probieren könnte außer den Austausch der FritzBox.

In anderen Spielen äußern sich keine Laggs, allerdings sobald ein Packet Loss in Fortnite passiert, laggt es auch im Voice (Discord, Teamspeak auch versch. Bandbreiten Channeleinstellungen getestet)


Seine Internetleitung ist eine von DNS 100/10 VDSL.

Sein System:
Ryzen 2700x
RTX 2070
2933 16Gb Dual Ram
Bequiet PurePower 11


Liebe Grüße
Atti


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

Was sagt der Provider zum Problem und wie heißt er?


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

Der  Provider heißt DNS (Brandenburg).

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Provider ist die Leitung absolut in Ordnung. Der Fehler liegt laut Anbieter bei der "Übergabe" vom Router zum PC.


----------



## IronAngel (22. März 2019)

Ich hoffe Wlan kann als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden.

Dein Kumpel soll mal ein tracer Log machen. CMD öffnen und das hier eingeben. tracert "www.google.de" ohne Bindestriche beliebiger Adresse.
Wenn  es da am Router hakt sieht man das ja. Ist das nicht der Fall soll der beim Provider druck machen. Am besten gleich mit Kündigung drohen, nur so kümmern die Provider sich heutzutage darum. 
Möglicherweise brauch dein Kumpel nur eine IP4 adresse, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung von mir.


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

Ja WLAN kann als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden, da er mit LAN spielt.

Danke für den Tipp. Er handhabt das jetzt ganz radikal und tauscht die FritzBox um. Wenn die Fehler dann immer noch auftreten, dann werden wir definitiv nochmal Druck beim Anbieter machen.

Dennoch weiterhin für Lösungsansätze offen.


----------



## taks (22. März 2019)

Ich würde noch folgendes testen:

- Alle Netzwerkkabel ausser das vom PC von der FB trennen, WLAN ausschalten und schauen ob das Problem immernoch besteht. 
Vielleicht macht irgend ein Gerät Updates oder synchronisiert etwas.

- Einen anderen PC anstatt seinem an das selbe Netzwerkkabel anschliessen. 
Vielleicht macht sein PC irgendwelche Updates oder synchronisiert etwas.


----------



## Kindercola (22. März 2019)

Man könnte ja meinen es liegt an DNS Net -> spiele zwar Apex habe aber genau die selben Symptome nur mit anderer Hardware. Aufgefallen ist mir das am Wochenende. Werde halt permament um 2-3Sek zurückgesetzt...
Naja wird man wohl erstmal abwarten dürfen... ist aber komisch das es bei mir nur bei Apex so ist :/


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

Alles schon soweit durch. Als ich gesehen hatte das OneDrive nonstop an ist -> auch geschlossen und weiterhin Loss

WLAN aus LAN aus alles abgesteckt -> weiterhin Loss

Neues Kabel sogar gekauft -> weiterhin Loss


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

Wie heißt das Mainboard?


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. März 2019)

Ich hab bei Rocket League auch sehr oft Packet Verlust.Denke aber das das eher an den grottigen Servern von Psyonix liegt.Ist aber nur meine Vermutung.Ich hab auch eine 50/mbit Leitung und fast immer hohen Ping.
Hab eine Fritzbox 7390 die mit Vectoring eigl. gut klarkommen sollte.Zumindest mit der 50er Leitung.Der aktuelle Fritz ist mir dann schon etwas teuer.


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

x470 gigabye aorus


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

So das nächste Problem:

FritzBox ausgetauscht weiterhin die Losses.


Jetzt wurde eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht. Nach dem diese gemacht wurde fährt der PC nicht mehr hoch.
Startet -> Auf dem PC ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.. lädt bis 60% und fährt runter.


----------



## IronAngel (22. März 2019)

Also Packetloss kann auch von den Servern kommen. Nicht immer ist der Provider daran Schuld. Entweder das Problem besteht generell oder es liegt an den Servern des jeweiligen Spiels würde ich sagen.


----------



## attiynr (22. März 2019)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Systemwiederherstellung hat geklappt aber nun gibt es nicht bei den "UPs" Packet Loss sind sonder nun bei den "Downs" allerdings wesentlich geringer.

Denke mal wenn es nicht besser wird, dann wird der Provider kontaktiert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. März 2019)

Kann man nicht im Router Menü mehr auf Stablität stellen,statt auf Performance.Geht ja bei Fritz im DSL Reiter.Hatte das bei mir allerdings auch mal gemacht und keinen grossen Unterschied gemerkt.Wie gesagt würde das auch teilweise auf die schlechten Server schieben,wie bei Rocket League.Ich hab da zumindest nicht immer das Problem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

attiynr schrieb:


> x470 gigabye aorus


Und weiter:
 -  gaming 5,
 - gaming 7,
 - Ultra gaming?

Installiere mal den Netzwerktreiber neu.


----------



## attiynr (23. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und weiter:
> -  gaming 5,
> - gaming 7,
> - Ultra gaming?
> ...



schon passiert.  (ultra gaming ist es)


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2019)

Habt ihr mal das Netzteil der Box getauscht?


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. März 2019)

Staendig Probleme mit Paket Verlust -

    Forums


----------



## attiynr (26. März 2019)

[kurzes Update]

nach vielen rumprobieren und nachdem jetzt paar Tage getestet wurde, hat eine Systemwiederherstellung geholfen.

Die genaue Ursache bleibt unbekannt.

Vielen Dank an alle Tipps.


----------



## Kampfchilli (18. Dezember 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

habe grade diesen Threat hier gelesen. 

ES LIEGT AM ANBIETER! Hab meinen Package loss über einen längeren Zeitraum (DNS NET BRANDENBURG) gemessen. Zu stoßzeiten geht garnichts, Netflix und surfen sind i.O. aber Multiplayer gehen nicht. 

Spiele CSGO in der Deutschen Bundesliga und kann nur sagen das mit DNS NET GARNICHTS geht. Gegner sind immer schneller, ständige Zeitverzögerungen, lächerlich! Hatte ich vor der umstellung von der Telekom zu DNS NET nicht einmal gehabt. 

Hab den alles gesendet. Juckt die nicht, warum auch? Surfen und Netflix geht ja.-.--


----------



## Dooma (18. Dezember 2019)

Einer der Gründe warum ich immer noch bei der Telekom bin; denn bei all ihren Problemen, wenn die Leitung einmal bei denen läuft, dann läuft die eben einfach.

Wer günstige Anbieter wählt und gamen möchte, der muss einfach mit Einschränkungen leben.
Gerade kleinere Anbieter oder lokale Kabelunternehmen sind mir dabei schon oft negativ aufgefallen.
Das ist wirklich nix neues, eine gute Leitung bestimmt sich leider eben doch noch durch ein wenig mehr als nur durch rohe Bandbreite.


----------

